# Need help to get lighter smoke flavor - Confirm which woods, and length of smoke changes?



## Danabw (Jul 6, 2020)

Got an important problem to solve. My wife is just not as fond of smoked food as my son and I. For meats like brisket and ribs smoked w/hickory she's saying that it's just too much for her. She does like salmon that I smoke with apple. Apple is a lighter wood and salmon is done in around an hour or so, so lighter wood and shorter smoking time.

So seems like I can change two key variables - the wood, and the length of time it's under smoke.  Also wondering if using the top vs. the bottom rack would have a significant impact.

*The wood: *Right now aside from Hickory, I have:

Pecan
Apple
Cherry
I can get some additional types, but would like to use some of what I have, of course. I've smoked salmon w/apple so I know how that is, but have no experience with pecan and cherry. Would appreciate hearing how you guys find it compared to apple or hickory, and how "heavy" pecan and cherry are. 

*Time under smoke:  *Right now I typically have smoke going the entire time the meat is in the smoker. I'm wondering how much impact reducing the amount of time I'm using smoke will have on the intensity. It seems like the majority of the smoke flavor would be imparted during the first 2-3 hours so wasn't sure how early I'd have to stop adding chips. (Masterbuilt electric.) Does anyone have experience w/reducing the amount of time they are using smoke, e.g., keeping the meat in the smoker for 6 hours, but only using smoke for the first 2-3?

*Upper vs. lower racks: *Would there be any significant affect on smoke from using the bottom vs. higher racks? I typically smoke salmon on the top rack, and larger things on the second rack.

Thanks for any suggestions (aside from the obvious "Time for a new wife" ;-)) on this thorny problem.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 6, 2020)

May have to just experiment a bit. Try only a couple 2 or 3 loads of chip and try the smoke profile. If she likes, your good. Can add an extra dump each smoke if need be. Apple and pecan are fairly mild in my opinion.
Rack position won't matter much.


----------



## Danabw (Jul 6, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> May have to just experiment a bit. Try only a couple 2 or 3 loads of chip and try the smoke profile. If she likes, your good. Can add an extra dump each smoke if need be. Apple and pecan are fairly mild in my opinion.
> Rack position won't matter much.



Thanks.  Not sure what you mean by "Can add an extra dump each smoke if need be."  Can you clarify that? :)


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 6, 2020)

If you're using water in the water pan, that can increase the intensity of smoke flavor. My wife is a super taster, and back when I used a water pan, she'd refuse to eat the meat. I tested her without her knowledge and she was 100% correct if I used water. She loves dry-smoked meat, fish, etc.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 6, 2020)

I usually go for the "time for a new wife" ploy but I see that isn't an option here.     

I have found that reducing the amount of wood used to smoke is all I need to do to control the smoke flavor.

I usually use 3 or 4 wood chunks for a 5 -6 hour smoke.  That is all I need to get a pleasant smoke flavor on the meat.

IMHO some pit masters use way too much flavor wood and they have a product that comes out with a heavy smoke flavor which hides other flavors and really turns off those who don't like that heavy smoke flavor.

Not sure if this was of any help.

JC


----------



## Danabw (Jul 6, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> If you're using water in the water pan, that can increase the intensity of smoke flavor. My wife is a super taster, and back when I used a water pan, she'd refuse to eat the meat. I tested her without her knowledge and she was 100% correct if I used water. She loves dry-smoked meat, fish, etc.



Thanks, I would never have realized the effect of not using water. Unfortunately, I accidentally did not use water on the ribs I smoked this weekend  (that she didn't like), just totally forgot to add it, so that isn't going to be enough for her. I think my main issue/fix is going to be using less wood.



JC in GB said:


> I usually go for the "time for a new wife" ploy but I see that isn't an option here.
> 
> I have found that reducing the amount of wood used to smoke is all I need to do to control the smoke flavor.
> 
> ...



Thanks, very helpful. Unfortunately for you my wife was reading over my shoulder and saw your reply. I suggest you change your name, move to a new state, and lay low for a few years. My wife has a VERY long memory... ;-)

I'll go w/the reduced wood on my next smoke. Easy to manage since w/the Masterbuilt I'm using chips and need to add more frequently. I'll just stop adding chips early on the next smoke, and see what she thinks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 6, 2020)

Never forget "If the women are happy, we're all happy."
I have the same issue with Miss Linda.  Hickory  is too strong for her, so I use Pecan.  It's a somewhat similar flavor, but much milder.  She's quite happy with that--actually it's her favorite wood now.  I keep the smoke going for the entire time the meat is in the smoker and she never complains about too much smoke.
As far as apple and cherry go, personally I don't like apple so I never use it.  Cherry, like all fruit woods, is mild.  Alder is one of the best woods for fish, followed, surprisingly, by willow.
I use an AMNPS with my MES, and my favorite wood for all things pork is Orange--also a mild wood.
You never mentioned if you use the water pan in your MES.  A MES is so air tight that it produces all the moisture you need *without added water*.  Also, keep your top vent open wide at all times.
Gary


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 6, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Thanks, I would never have realized the effect of not using water. Unfortunately, I accidentally did not use water on the ribs I smoked this weekend  (that she didn't like), just totally forgot to add it, so that isn't going to be enough for her. I think my main issue/fix is going to be using less wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My apologies to the Mrs... It was merely a jest.     

You both can come by for ribs if that will get me out of the dog house.  

JC


----------



## bill1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Danabw said:


> ...Right now aside from Hickory, I have:
> 
> Pecan
> Apple
> Cherry


Apple by far is the mildest of the 4.   My wife has never complained with Apple.  (Personally I only prefer it for turkey, FWIW.)  

What I find with my Mrs, is that it's not so much the meat flavor as the smells in the patio and leaking into the house while I'm preparing it--she's turned off before the meat comes off the grill.  So part of the "...happy life" is to pay attention to smoker location, wind direction, trips into the house, etc, to minimize her "pre-exposure".  

I have short hair, still I'm amazed how much smoke it takes on...I can tell when I shampoo the next day after a smoke.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 6, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Apple by far is the mildest of the 4.   My wife has never complained with Apple.  (Personally I only prefer it for turkey, FWIW.)
> 
> What I find with my Mrs, is that it's not so much the meat flavor as the smells in the patio and leaking into the house while I'm preparing it--she's turned off before the meat comes off the grill.  So part of the "...happy life" is to pay attention to smoker location, wind direction, trips into the house, etc, to minimize her "pre-exposure".
> 
> I have short hair, still I'm amazed how much smoke it takes on...I can tell when I shampoo the next day after a smoke.



Good point Bill....   I get the same thing.  I stink like smoke all day when my pit is going.  Kind of turns off the Mrs. even before I serve the food....

JC


----------



## Danabw (Jul 6, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Never forget "If the women are happy, we're all happy."
> I have the same issue with Miss Linda.  Hickory  is too strong for her, so I use Pecan.  It's a somewhat similar flavor, but much milder.  She's quite happy with that--actually it's her favorite wood now.  I keep the smoke going for the entire time the meat is in the smoker and she never complains about too much smoke.
> As far as apple and cherry go, personally I don't like apple so I never use it.  Cherry, like all fruit woods, is mild.  Alder is one of the best woods for fish, followed, surprisingly, by willow.
> I use an AMNPS with my MES, and my favorite wood for all things pork is Orange--also a mild wood.
> ...


You speak the truth - happy wife, happy life.  :D

I think Pecan and Apple will be my next attempts w/pork butt, and I'll also reduce the portion of the time in the smoker when I'm applying smoke a little bit. She's eaten smoked ribs and brisket all her life w/me (from restaurants) but I think part of the issue is that I've been overdoing the smoke. I've been staying exactly on top of the MES, stock up chips immediately when the current load of chips is going down and smoke gets a little thin.

I do keep the vent open at all times thanks to you and others who have pointed that out! :)



bill1 said:


> Apple by far is the mildest of the 4.   My wife has never complained with Apple.  (Personally I only prefer it for turkey, FWIW.)
> 
> What I find with my Mrs, is that it's not so much the meat flavor as the smells in the patio and leaking into the house while I'm preparing it--she's turned off before the meat comes off the grill.  So part of the "...happy life" is to pay attention to smoker location, wind direction, trips into the house, etc, to minimize her "pre-exposure".
> 
> I have short hair, still I'm amazed how much smoke it takes on...I can tell when I shampoo the next day after a smoke.





JC in GB said:


> Good point Bill....   I get the same thing.  I stink like smoke all day when my pit is going.  Kind of turns off the Mrs. even before I serve the food....
> 
> JC


I didn't think about this, but the general pervasiveness of smoke on me, the backyard, and leaking into the house does seem to very likely be part of the issue. I was out on our back yard patio smoking from around 11AM to 5:15 PM, and the prevailing winds blow the smoke towards our door into the family room. I was sitting next to the smoker to watch smoke/temps all day (as I noted I was having problems w/the MES control panel and heating element) so I must have stunk to high heaven. We also ate outside in the same general area.  Hmmm...I may move the smoker to the other side of the patio "down wind" so that exaust blows towards the next house (presumably they will enjoy the aroma), and doesn't have as much chance to get inside.

Great feedback, lots of things that I didn't consider on my own!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 6, 2020)

You need to try a pellet smoker, my wife don't like heavy smoke which I do , its a decent trade off imo.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 6, 2020)

I agree with the pellet smoker instead of chips...  But first try fewer chips  (pecan) in each dump and less time...  maybe just try two dumps on the next smoke and then go from there...  Keep adding length of time (three dump's next smoke) until she says that's enough....


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 6, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Thanks. Not sure what you mean by "Can add an extra dump each smoke if need be." Can you clarify that? :)



I mean just add another chip loader full until you get your desired smoke flavor.


----------



## Danabw (Jul 6, 2020)

mike243 said:


> You need to try a pellet smoker, my wife don't like heavy smoke which I do , its a decent trade off imo.





JckDanls 07 said:


> I agree with the pellet smoker instead of chips...  But first try fewer chips  (pecan) in each dump and less time...  maybe just try two dumps on the next smoke and then go from there...  Keep adding length of time (three dump's next smoke) until she says that's enough....


Thanks, I am planning on moving to AMNPS, but wanted to use up the chips I have first... Hate to waste stuff. 

I have heard there are some issues with using AMNPS with the 30" inch MES. Does it work well with smaller units like mine?


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 6, 2020)

Similar situation here with wife and daughter ... I use those 3 fruitwoods almost exclusively ... if I use the chip loader (it’s a PB not an MB) I load it lightly and more frequently, and not for the whole cook. An a-maze-n tube seems to also yield a lighter smoke taste.


----------



## EdP (Jul 6, 2020)

Hickory has a strong flavor, mesquite is strong too.

From your list, I’d try all apple.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Danabw said:


> ...I didn't think about this, but the general pervasiveness of smoke on me, the backyard, and leaking into the house does seem to very likely be part of the issue...


I'm hoping someone will chime in with the clever expression (I've forgotten it) that describes how we get somewhat desensitized to strong smoke smell (and flavor) after tending these smokers for hours before chow time.  When I take leftovers to work, I'm amazed at how powerful they smell in the communal microwave oven during reheat yet I know that's only a fraction of the intensity it was the day before.  (I've already mentioned how strong your hair and clothing appear to smell the next day!)


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 7, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Thanks, I am planning on moving to AMNPS, but wanted to use up the chips I have first... Hate to waste stuff.
> 
> I have heard there are some issues with using AMNPS with the 30" inch MES. Does it work well with smaller units like mine?


Some people have luck with the amnps inside smoker but some don't, I had to go to the mailbox mod for mine , also you could try the dust instead of pellets


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Thanks, I am planning on moving to AMNPS, but wanted to use up the chips I have first... Hate to waste stuff.
> 
> I have heard there are some issues with using AMNPS with the 30" inch MES. Does it work well with smaller units like mine?




With an AMNPS you will forget about the problems you're having with the chip burner.
Much more Mellow Smoke, and no more adding chips every half hour or whatever,
No problem at all with an MES 30 or MES 40.
You don't mention where you live in your Profile, but if you are at a high altitude 2000' +, that could be a problem for an AMNPS. High altitude needs the Tube Smoker, Low Altitude should be an AMNPS (Tray).

One more Tip: There is nothing positive about adding water to the water pan in an MES. Only Negative. I haven't put a drop in mine for over 9 years.

Bear


----------



## Danabw (Jul 7, 2020)

bill1 said:


> I'm hoping someone will chime in with the clever expression (I've forgotten it) that describes how we get somewhat desensitized to strong smoke smell (and flavor) after tending these smokers for hours before chow time.  When I take leftovers to work, I'm amazed at how powerful they smell in the communal microwave oven during reheat yet I know that's only a fraction of the intensity it was the day before.  (I've already mentioned how strong your hair and clothing appear to smell the next day!)


I'd like to know what that expression is as well. :) I know exactly what you mean about the surprise factor when you open/heat up leftovers. I experienced that yeseterday here at home, my son and I were polishing off the last of the ribs and we were both surprised by how strong the smoke smell was as we were heating it up. 



Bearcarver said:


> With an AMNPS you will forget about the problems you're having with the chip burner.
> Much more Mellow Smoke, and no more adding chips every half hour or whatever,
> No problem at all with an MES 30 or MES 40.
> You don't mention where you live in your Profile, but if you are at a high altitude 2000' +, that could be a problem for an AMNPS. High altitude needs the Tube Smoker, Low Altitude should be an AMNPS (Tray).
> ...


Regarding water in the pan, thanks (again!) for providing important info that I was unaware of. When I had noticed that I forgot to put water in the pan for my ribs on the weekend I had thought I might have ruined my ribs. Good to know that I accidentally did it correctly. ;-) 

I'm in SoCal, not far off sea-level, so no worries about altitude. My neighbor told me he'd take my chips off my hands for his smoker, so I'm going to look into ordering an AMNPS for my MES. 

If I understand correctly I need a small propane torch to light the pellets in the AMNPS.  I know nothing about propane torches, any particular size/power rating I need? Is there a particularly good thread here to learn more about how the AMNP works w/the MES, and how you manage how much pellets you put in, how you put them out when you're done or want to stop smoke, etc. Total newbie in this area of course...


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 7, 2020)

I uSe a Bernzomatic TS8000 ... any would work, but this is high heat and compatible with a Searzall.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 7, 2020)

Danabw said:


> I'd like to know what that expression is as well. :) I know exactly what you mean about the surprise factor when you open/heat up leftovers. I experienced that yeseterday here at home, my son and I were polishing off the last of the ribs and we were both surprised by how strong the smoke smell was as we were heating it up.
> 
> 
> Regarding water in the pan, thanks (again!) for providing important info that I was unaware of. When I had noticed that I forgot to put water in the pan for my ribs on the weekend I had thought I might have ruined my ribs. Good to know that I accidentally did it correctly. ;-)
> ...



I use a simple plumbers torch to light mine.  Less than $20 at most Ace Harwarde stores or other retailers.  One Gas cylinder lasts me over a year.






						Ace 14.1 oz Torch Kit 1 pc - Ace Hardware
					

A multi-purpose propane torch designed for a variety of household projects including small diameter soldering, thawing, melting and heat application. The torch features a trigger-start ignition and an adjustable flame control knob. Kit includes a14.1 oz. propane-filled cylinder.Find the TORCH...




					www.acehardware.com
				




This is what I use to light my pit and pellets if I use the smoker tube.

JC


----------



## EdP (Jul 7, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> You don't mention where you live in your Profile, but if you are at a high altitude 2000' +, that could be a problem for an AMNPS. High altitude needs the Tube Smoker, Low Altitude should be an AMNPS (Tray).



This is the new thing I learned here today


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> I uSe a Bernzomatic TS8000 ... any would work, but this is high heat and compatible with a Searzall.




^^^This^^^ is what I use for lighting pellets, except I buy the "Fat Boy" tanks because they're less prone to falling off of my Deck rail.
Then for lighting Sawdust I use a small cheap Butane torch, because the Propane torch blows the dust out of the tray.

Bear


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

Operation "Light Smoke" starts tomorrow Thursday)!

I have a 4.5lb boneless pork butt rubbed and resting in the fridge, AMNPS arrived, and I have Lumber Jack Champions Blend and Oak pellets (only two I could find locally).

Appreciate suggestions regarding which of those  pellets would be better to achieve my goals. I'm assuming the Champions Blend is the way to go. 

Also, it sounded like I can have the butt on smoke the whole time using pellets and it won't overpower on the smoke flavor. Did I get that right?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Operation "Light Smoke" starts tomorrow Thursday)!
> 
> I have a 4.5lb boneless pork butt rubbed and resting in the fridge, AMNPS arrived, and I have Lumber Jack Champions Blend and Oak pellets (only two I could find locally).
> 
> ...




Tip: Get that Tray lit really good, with a big cigar-like cherry, deep in the row, so it doesn't go out on you. Keep an eye on it until you know you have it lit good.

Bear


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Tip: Get that Tray lit really good, with a big cigar-like cherry, deep in the row, so it doesn't go out on you. Keep an eye on it until you know you have it lit good.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear. So the instructions for the AMNPS say to light it at the hole at the end of the row. Sounds like you're saying it's better to light it in the middle of the first row. Am I understanding you correctly?

And should I pull out the chip tube a little or a lot to provide airflow for the pellets? 

Looking forward to a long smoke where I don't have to tend the chips continually.  :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2020)

No---Light it at the end, through the hole, but keep nursing it until you get the cigar-like cherry in it.
Light it until there is a flame there. Then let the flame go out.
Then light it again until there is a flame there, and let it go out.
Then blow on it until the flame comes back.
Do that a few times, until the Cherry builds up in the row.
I spend 20 to 30 minutes doing that, but I do other things while that's happening.
By this time it should be ready to put in where it works best.
If yours is a Gen #1 the best place is on the support rods to the left of the chip burner assembly.
If it's one of the others, with the split level bottom water pan, the best place is on the right end of the bottom rack, with the Dumper pulled out about 3", and rotated 180°.

Bear


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> No---Light it at the end, through the hole, but keep nursing it until you get the cigar-like cherry in it.
> Light it until there is a flame there. Then let the flame go out.
> Then light it again until there is a flame there, and let it go out.
> Then blow on it until the flame comes back.
> ...


Thanks! I used my new toy (propane torch) to light it and it appears to have gone well, thanks for your feedback. The smoke looks good and is staying consistent/lit. So nice not to have to tend the wood chips!  :) 

Since I have the Gen1 the AMNPS fits perfectly on the two rods at the bottom left of the smoker. Love it!!


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

OK, here are some initial details on my first smoked pork butt (been doing them in the slow cooker for years), and of course also the first time I'm using my new AMNPS and pellets. Any comments/suggestions appreciated. Too much info below:  ;-)

    - 4.20 lbs, boneless pork butt (labeled Boneless Pork Shoulder Roast)
    - Rested overnight with Memphis Dust (a rub I like to make for pork)
    - Smoker: MES 30 Gen1
    - Smoke: Lumber Jack Competition Blend (Maple, Hickory, and Cherry)
    - First smoke with AMNPS - two channels filled (~8 hours)
    - Smoker set to 275, max temp may end up being ~250, heating element is fading, new one arriving in a few days
    - Initial pork IT = 50
    - Goal IT = 200 - 205, purpose is pulled pork
    - Taste goal = a little less smokey for the wife

Actuals:

    Started at noon
IT 50
Smoker 250-60-ish

1:14
IT 97
Smoker 235

1:35
IT 111
Smoker 243

2:36
IT: 144
Smoker 252

Started like this:







Looking like this now (LOL...taken through the window):






I understand that normally folks wrap pork butts at around 150 - 160 IT, or when the stall hits. Mine has been climbing steadily/quickly (using 3rd party external thermometer that I've calibrated, not the MES stuff) and no sign of a stall yet.

I'm thinking I should wrap at 150-160 regardless of whether the stall hits, since one of my goals is to manage the smoke flavor down a little bit, my wife isn't as fond as smoke as my son and I. I'm assuming wrapping will help with that. Also wondering if I should just remove the AMNPS at that point?


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

IT now up to 154. Pic from inside below. 
Appreciate thoughts in wrapping at 160 even if it seems like it's not stalling, and removing the smoke or not.

Don't want this to go too fast (it's only been in 3 hours), and I do want it to be very tender, so also wondering if there is no stall, should I reduce the temperature?


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

And just for fun, here are the temperature graphs for pork IT and smoker temp. 

Port Butt: 






Smoker:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2020)

I think it'll be easier than answering all your Questions, by giving you two Butts I've done @ 2 different Smoking Temps.
Pulled Boston Pork Butt (230°--April 23, 2013)
Pulled Boston Pork Butt (265°--Oct 21, 2018)

And yes---Once you foil it, no need for smoke. 
Let it burn out, or if there's a lot left, pull it out & separate the burnt from the unburnt in the tray to save the unburnt. (I use an old teaspoon)

You're looking Great so far!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 9, 2020)

looking good,i think  stalls usually come around the 160-170


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I think it'll be easier than answering all your Questions, by giving you two Butts I've done @ 2 different Smoking Temps.
> Pulled Boston Pork Butt (230°--April 23, 2013)
> Pulled Boston Pork Butt (265°--Oct 21, 2018)
> 
> ...


Great. That was really helpful to look at both of those, thank you. I think I'm going to follow you down the path of your October 21 smoke. Our times and temperatures are very close so far.   

Actuals:
    - Started at noon
        ○ IT 50
        ○ Smoker 250-60-ish
    - 1:14
        ○ IT 97
        ○ Smoker 235
    - 1:35
        ○ IT 111
        ○ Smoker 243
    - 2:22
        ○ IT: 136
        ○ Smoker 250
    - 3:40
        ○ IT: 163
        ○ Smoker: 257


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Great. That was really helpful to look at both of those, thank you. I think I'm going to follow you down the path of your October 21 smoke. Our times and temperatures are very close so far.




I never worried about Stalls. I just automatically foil at 165°. It gives me a nice bark without getting too thick & hard. 
If it stalls earlier than 165°, I'll still foil at 165°.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Great. That was really helpful to look at both of those, thank you. I think I'm going to follow you down the path of your October 21 smoke. Our times and temperatures are very close so far.




If you want any other tips or Step by Steps, just go to the bottom of any of my Posts, and:
Just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".

Bear


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks, 

 Bearcarver
, I'll follow that link.
I wrapped in butcher paper at 165, it looked good, very similar to the pic I posted. It's up to 169 now. 

I took out the AMNPS...the smoke had jumped a row, going from the middle of the first row into the second just a little.

Now I need to go make the bolognese lasagne (we made the sauce yesterday) that we're having for tonight's dinner. :)  Busy day!

Edit later...Bolognese Lasagna was great.


----------



## Danabw (Jul 9, 2020)

Woot! Pulled out of the smoker at 203 IT. Looks fabulous, smells fabulous, and jiggles in a wonderful way. :) 
Letting it rest a bit, time for an evening  walk now that it's cooled down. 
Thanks VERY much 

 Bearcarver
 & 

 smokerjim
 for the feedback and support.  Don't know what I would do w/out you guys and this forum!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks great! Nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks Great, Dan!!
Nice Job!
Like.
The thing that usually causes the burning pellets to jump a row in the AMNPS is if it's filled too full. The fuller it is, the closer the top pellets get from row to row.
I try to fill mine to about 3/8" from the top.

Bear


----------



## Danabw (Jul 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Dan!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> The thing that usually causes the burning pellets to jump a row in the AMNPS is if it's filled too full. The fuller it is, the closer the top pellets get from row to row.
> ...


Thanks, Bear I appreciate that.

The taste test will be later today, but based on my sampling I think she's going to be happy with this level of smoke.

yeah regarding the tray, I did overfill it. When I was looking at it when I took it out I realized I'd been a little too generous.

Man I'm glad I took your and other's advice to get the AMNPS. Now I've used it once, it feels to me like it's a must-have.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2020)

When you do your ribs I would just smoke for the first 2 hours if your looking for light smoke flavor. butts can take a lot of smoke since it only penetrates so deep and there's a lot of meat that wont have smoke in it which mellows out the smokey flavor. Just a thought


----------



## Danabw (Jul 10, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> When you do your ribs I would just smoke for the first 2 hours if your looking for light smoke flavor. butts can take a lot of smoke since it only penetrates so deep and there's a lot of meat that wont have smoke in it which mellows out the smokey flavor. Just a thought


Yeah, thanks, I think that's going to be the right approach for us. Since my wife does like some smoke flavor, I think in the future I'll split the rack, and move hers to the oven, wrapped, at about 2 hours like you suggest. Then I can finish the rest of the rack for my son and I in the smoker. Best of both worlds, then.  :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 10, 2020)

That butt looks great...  good job...  waiting to hear the results... As for the ribs... once you wrap hers you can put them back in the smoker..  no sense in firing the oven up when you have one going already...  they won't take any more smoke once wrapped ... 

So yes.. now that you have the pellet tray it will be pretty much set and forget...  I'm gonna say that she wont mind more smoke now that your using the tray instead of chips...  much cleaner leaner thin blue smoke ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Thanks, Bear I appreciate that.
> 
> The taste test will be later today, but based on my sampling I think she's going to be happy with this level of smoke.
> 
> ...




LOL---If Todd Johnson wouldn't have invented the various Amazing Smokers, I probably would have quit smoking meat 9 years ago!!!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 10, 2020)

Let me also suggest you get your pellets at A-MAZ-N products as well...  they are all 100% flavored wood (ie. apple is all apple..  pecan is all pecan and so on)...   Not like the cooking/heating pellets which are a mixture of woods...  His Pitmaster Blend is excellent .. If you keep an eye out he has sales with free shipping every once in a while...  that's when I stock up on different flavors...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Let me also suggest you get your pellets at A-MAZ-N products as well...  they are all 100% flavored wood (ie. apple is all apple..  pecan is all pecan and so on)...   Not like the cooking/heating pellets which are a mixture of woods...  His Pitmaster Blend is excellent .. If you keep an eye out he has sales with free shipping every once in a while...  that's when I stock up on different flavors...




Yup---^^^What Keith Said!! ^^^

Any anything but Cherry Pellets. If you want to use Cherry in an AMNPS---Use Cherry Dust---Not Pellets. I use Hickory about 90% of the time. Cherry Pellets won't stay lit.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 11, 2020)

Well damn..  thought we woulda heard the results by now ...


----------



## Danabw (Jul 11, 2020)

My bad, we had our first meal with the pork butt last night. my son fried it up in a pan to give it  some nice crisp, and we had carnitas tacos with all the toppings it was fantastic and the wife was very happy.

I am officially declaring victory.   

For this round. ;-}

Hopefully she'll be just as happy with the next ribs we do.


----------

